# Mounting a TV in Chieftain



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a newish Avtex 19 TV/DVD. It used to be permanently installed in my Adria Vision with no problems. In the rear bedroom of my 2010 Chieftain there's a board set into a surround. When the dealer was trying to sell me a tv bracket (which I declined) he was implying that I should be removing the tv for travel. It weighs about 7Kg 

The tv is now mounted on a very slim bracket (ie doesn't swivel) but because of the limited headroom in the Chieftain G I'm finding it very difficult to balance myself and lift the TV into place. I've discovered that the surround is quite flimsy and on a first outing nosing strip to the shelf came away when I touch it!

I was wondering whether I could have views on whether I can permanatly mount the tv.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*tv*

I have a 20" TV which is permanently mounted on a swivel bracket but it is supported when travelling. The TV bracket mounting is strengthened at the back with an aluminium angle bracket in the wardrobe and at the front there is a fabric loop which supports the bracket arm.

Graham


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

follow this link to "Well made cheap mounts"

tried and tested for 5 years on the road in various vans and the odd Hospital theatre 

http://www.ergomounts.co.uk/


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we have our tv permanently mounted in our cheiftain. I think the layout is different on ours as it is an earlier model. Rich has made a bracket it is mounted above the worktop by the side door , lefthand side as you come in. There is a recess between the worktop and the cupboard which is the cocktail cabinet and the tv a 15" flat screen folds in to it. We also have a tv mounted on the fix bed side of the wardrobe but this is only a 10" flat screen.
Lin


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi in mine i have a 22" mounted near the sink and i have a 19" at the rear and done about 80000 mile and there have not fell off yet lol


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks to you all. Sometimes when you have a new toy (I left an arm and a leg at the dealers) you need some reassurance. Being paranoid I have images of tellies flying all over the place at the first pothole.

Cheers Chris


----------

